# Gender Friendly Games



## Judge Spear (Sep 8, 2012)

Yes, yes. This ties into the Anita thread in R&R. There was comment made, that I thought about for a second and it really is quite interesting. Boys had their time, but now girls want to play games. Most of what's popular today are our shooters. Our ultra gory games. Very over the top action titles Bruce Willis can't shake a stick at. But what are some games that both sides of the sex spectrum can enjoy equally for all plats? 

This isn't to poke fun or make this an urgent call to arms. But, I understand this can be an annoyance to some girls and sadly when I see vids that say girls can only enjoy games like Cut the Rope...Flight Control...Angry fucking Birds.....on fucking iOS, I feel bad. No demographic except people who don't care to play games should be restricted to such simple, easy, low budget stuff. 

So what hardcore games, decent sized (replayability wise), somewhat challenging games does FAF think fit both sides? I ain't got diddly. No one plays what I do for understandable reasons. lol

But, I think actually 3D Dot Game Heroes would be great for any PS3 owners. I sure wish I had it. 
Post vids and pics pls.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Sep 8, 2012)

Dead or Alive Xtreme


----------



## Kaiser (Sep 8, 2012)

Well, I have a friend (female) that plays a lot Gears of War 3. She loves using Myrrah, Anya and Samantha. The game even has a medal that you can only get playing with female characters! Of course the game its a little violent but she doesnt care at all, if you hate blood being in your screen all the time theres a content filter that removes it.


----------



## Contrast (Sep 8, 2012)

Skyrim and the other Elder Scrolls games have always been pretty gender-neutral, in my opinion.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Sep 8, 2012)

Contrast said:


> Skyrim and the other Elder Scrolls games have always been pretty gender-neutral, in my opinion.



If you want a game that is woman-empowering, go for Mount and Blade: Warband.

The game is a historical type of deal and uses real-world sexism from ye olde middle ages as a challenge the player must face if they choose a female character.

If blasting through that and then owning the entire game world unlocking the "Empress" achievement - the hardest achie to get in the game - isn't empowering for women in some way or is a part of the game worth criticizing, I will scream.


----------



## SirRob (Sep 8, 2012)

Fire Emblem. Pokemon, too.


----------



## Conker (Sep 8, 2012)

XoPachi said:


> This isn't to poke fun or make this an urgent call to arms. But, I understand this can be an annoyance to some girls and sadly when I see vids that say girls can enjoy games like Cut the Rope...Flight Control...Angry fucking Birds.....on fucking iOS, I feel bad. No demographic except people who don't care to play games should be restricted to such simple, easy, low budget stuff.


iOS games get too much of a bad rap when really, those are all pretty solid games. The amount of content you get for a buck is surprising, and Angry Birds beats the shit out of some of the things on the XBL store or PSN store. Seriously, iOS games have their place within the medium. 

Honestly though, I think this is kind of a stupid question. Any game could be not gender friendly if you broke it down. Mario has to rescue a princess, that poor woman who can't defend herself and gets captured by a monster. Let's forget that that's been a common story trope since before Middle English was a fancy way to speak. It's still probably "sexist" if you break it down, but there has to be some level of "who cares?" or everything that exists winds up being offensive in some way. 

I mean, I could list off games that don't have female characters or playable female characters, and someone could say those are sexist because you can't play as a female. Dead Space is similar to Mario in that one of your goals is to rescue your girlfriend. I never found that game sexist, but maybe that's simply because I'm one of those white males who doesn't need to think of such things. I wouldn't have been bothered if the reverse had been true (if you were a female trying to survive and save your boyfriend). 

I wonder how many games I could name that involve a male saving a female...unimportant.


I do like that more modern and western RPGs allow you to design a character and have it be any sex you want it to be. The same goes for MMOs. You can be you and and play how you want. I made a female in Amalur because I felt like it. My Charr in Guild Wars 2 is likewise a female, though I plan on making a male one at some point when I'm ready to start an alt. Femshep was a Shep in Mass Effect, and I believe you can change your gender in Skyrim, though I've never played Skyrim.


----------



## Judge Spear (Sep 8, 2012)

Conker said:


> iOS games get too much of a bad rap when really, those are all pretty solid games. The amount of content you get for a buck is surprising, and Angry Birds beats the shit out of some of the things on the XBL store or PSN store. Seriously, iOS games have their place within the medium.
> 
> Honestly though, I think this is kind of a stupid question. Any game could be not gender friendly if you broke it down. Mario has to rescue a princess, that poor woman who can't defend herself and gets captured by a monster. Let's forget that that's been a common story trope since before Middle English was a fancy way to speak. It's still probably "sexist" if you break it down, but there has to be some level of "who cares?" or everything that exists winds up being offensive in some way.
> 
> ...



*loooooooong sigh* I'm speaking in terms of what games would girls be willing to play that they'd find fun. Not because they have sexist or offensive material, but because some games just don't cater to that demographic. This wasn't meant to be about sexism, just what could girls AND boys enjoy alone or together.
 I suppose it was inevitable, but I just knew someone was going to denounce this topic, try to make it more serious than it's supposed to be, or both. Fuck. 

And Gibby, you troll. xD


----------



## Zenia (Sep 8, 2012)

*shrug* I find the Mario games fun to play. I've never liked shooter/war games. I like platforming and Mario does that.

Other than that, I am not a gamer. I just like playing silly games like the bubble things on Facebook.


----------



## Teal (Sep 8, 2012)

XoPachi said:


> *loooooooong sigh* I'm speaking in terms of what games would girls be willing to play that they'd find fun. Not because they have sexist or offensive material, but because some games just don't cater to that demographic. This wasn't meant to be about sexism, ju*st what could girls AND boys enjoy alone or together.*
> I suppose it was inevitable, but I just knew someone was going to denounce this topic, try to make it more serious than it's supposed to be, or both. Fuck.
> 
> And Gibby, you troll. xD


 Like Pokemon the zelda games, Kingdom Hearts, Final Fantasy, Mario, etc.
Even call of duty.


----------



## Paladaen (Sep 8, 2012)

I strongly recommend games made by BioWare like Mass Effect, SW:KotOR or Dragon Age.


----------



## greg-the-fox (Sep 8, 2012)

Portal and Mirror's Edge ftw


----------



## Judge Spear (Sep 8, 2012)

Hey does anyone have less than popular games? I'm aware of one called Magicka on Steam. It apparently has a unique a puzzling spell system where you actually have to learn and cast spells like a real command. And you can mix them, but you need to know what you're doing because if you mix or even cast a stand alone spell wrong, you'll fuck shit to Hell. It's fun intentional trial and error.



Zenia said:


> *shrug* I find the Mario games fun to play. I've never liked shooter/war games. I like platforming and Mario does that.
> 
> Other than that, I am not a gamer. I just like playing silly games like the bubble things on Facebook.



Play Tetris?



TealMoon said:


> Like Pokemon the zelda games, Kingdom Hearts, Final Fantasy, Mario, etc.
> Even call of duty.



I could never purchase a CoD game, but I'd never say I don't enjoy them. They're very limited and can be bland after a bit, but I like they're fast arcade like campaigns. It's no bullshit gaming when you really look at it. For me to complain about the GAME (not the devs) would be hypocritical to my tastes.


----------



## Heliophobic (Sep 8, 2012)

NOOOOOOO! IF I CAN'T PLAY AS MY GENDER I CAN'T ENJOY THE GAME. AND THAT'S TERRIBLE.


----------



## Conker (Sep 8, 2012)

XoPachi said:


> *loooooooong sigh* I'm speaking in terms of what games would girls be willing to play that they'd find fun. Not because they have sexist or offensive material, but because some games just don't cater to that demographic. This wasn't meant to be about sexism, just what could girls AND boys enjoy alone or together.
> I suppose it was inevitable, but I just knew someone was going to denounce this topic, try to make it more serious than it's supposed to be, or both. Fuck.
> 
> And Gibby, you troll. xD


I played through all the Gears of War games with my ex girlfriend. Also Timesplitters: Future Perfect and Halo 3. Depends on the taste of the girl.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Sep 8, 2012)

Conker said:


> Depends on the taste of the girl.



Oh, conker, you are just _too much_~!


----------



## Judge Spear (Sep 8, 2012)

Gears and CoD seem to be something that more girls are getting into today. But, it's usually due to boyfriend exposure. Wish my ex got into shit I liked. You know how happy it would make me to get to the end of DoDonPachi 4 with that woman? Very happy. But, one girl I know surprising liked the iOS port of DoDonPachi 3 so much, her phone would die just from that multiple times a day. I'm certain that'll be a rare case though.

I wonder how many girls could get into WipEout? And yes, it is faster with higher speed classes.


----------



## xombiehamster (Sep 8, 2012)

XoPachi said:


> *loooooooong sigh* I'm speaking in terms of what games would girls be willing to play that they'd find fun. Not because they have sexist or offensive material, but because some games just *don't cater to that demographic*. This* wasn't meant to be about sexism*, just what could girls AND boys enjoy alone or together.
> I suppose it was inevitable, but I just knew someone was going to denounce this topic, try to make it more serious than it's supposed to be, or both. Fuck.
> 
> And Gibby, you troll. xD



I spy an inherently sexist statement followed by assurance that it's not a discussion about sexism.


----------



## Judge Spear (Sep 8, 2012)

xombiehamster said:


> I spy an inherently sexist statement followed by assurance that it's not a discussion about sexism.



Are you trolling? No seriously. Are you trolling me? You can't apply sexist to everything just because females are the subject, man.


----------



## xombiehamster (Sep 8, 2012)

XoPachi said:


> Are you trolling? No seriously. Are you trolling me? You can't apply sexist to everything just because females are the subject, man.



Do video games involve the use of male genitalia as a controller?  No.  So there's no way I'm lacking the equipment to play any one I choose.  The only way in which a game will be one that women do not play on the sole basis of their demographic is if either it (or, in the case of online mulitplayer only games, the player base) is insultingly sexist.


----------



## Heliophobic (Sep 8, 2012)

xombiehamster said:


> Do video games involve the use of male genitalia as a controller?



Oh my...

How I'd love to play Super Deepthroat using _that_.


----------



## Judge Spear (Sep 8, 2012)

xombiehamster said:


> Do video games involve the use of male genitalia as a controller?  No.  So there's no way I'm lacking the equipment to play any one I choose.  The only way in which a game will be one that women do not play on the sole basis of their demographic is if either it (or, in the case of online mulitplayer only games, the player base) is insultingly sexist.



WHAT!? With that logic than there's NO demographics for anything. You don't HAVE to be a man to play hardcore games, but they aren't made for everyone. Just like MLP is not made for boys, but boys still like it. This has even been said by other women! It's about content that appeals to a certain group.


----------



## Ilayas (Sep 8, 2012)

Your title is miss leading all games are friendly to one gender or the other (or both).  If what you are talking about is gender neutral games then really the best examples come from the ios games that you railed against so hard.  Honestly I don't see why you have a problem with them. I game a lot mostly rpgs but I enjoy angry birds too.  It's a fun game, there are lots of fun games on the ipad, including some fantastic tower defense games.  What's wrong with that?


----------



## Ansitru (Sep 8, 2012)

MMO's like Guild Wars? And Dragon Age was also pretty good (the first one, not the second).
Then there's Portal which pretty much everybody likes and Trine is pretty amazing too.

Swords and Sworcery is a bit odd, but for an indie-game it's pretty amazing. And there's Amnesia too!


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Sep 8, 2012)

Saliva said:


> Super Deepthroat



*goes to google*

Edit: GOTY 2012


----------



## Heliophobic (Sep 8, 2012)

Gibby said:


> *goes to google*
> 
> Edit: GOTY 2012



You have much to learn, grasshopper.


----------



## Judge Spear (Sep 8, 2012)

Ilayas said:


> Your title is miss leading all games are friendly to one gender or the other (or both).  If what you are talking about is gender neutral games then really the best examples come from the ios games that you railed against so hard.  Honestly I don't see why you have a problem with them. I game a lot mostly rpgs but I enjoy angry birds too.  It's a fun game, there are lots of fun games on the ipad, including some fantastic tower defense games.  What's wrong with that?



Most of the ones I see just seem...lower in quality then PC and console titles. I don't like how some women I know and some women I see online (again bringing up ms. Anita Sarkeesian for example) feel that the only games available that aren't horribly violent and filled with chaos are smaller ones that are just incredibly simple and most being classified as "time killers" even by the people who like them. It's all about just trying to broaden things. If that's all you want even knowing about the bigger stuff, then that's fine.
And I don't expect you to see what my problem is with iOS because you aren't me. You asked for my opinion, though so that's the best I can do.


----------



## Ley (Sep 8, 2012)

I've always been a fan of the Fable games.


----------



## Conker (Sep 9, 2012)

XoPachi said:


> Most of the ones I see just seem...lower in quality then PC and console titles. I don't like how some women I know and some women I see online (again bringing up ms. Anita Sarkeesian for example) feel that the only games available that aren't horribly violent and filled with chaos are smaller ones that are just incredibly simple and most being classified as "time killers" even by the people who like them.


Yeah, but that's untrue. There are so many different kinds of games. It's not hard to find stuff not "horribly violent" (though most games involve killing in some capacity. Mario jumping on a Goomba for example). The game medium is so vast that thinking there are only violent games to play is incredibly silly.


----------



## Judge Spear (Sep 9, 2012)

Conker said:


> *Yeah, but that's untrue.* *There are so many different kinds of games.* It's not hard to find stuff not "horribly violent" (though most games involve killing in some capacity. Mario jumping on a Goomba for example). *The game medium is so vast that thinking there are only violent games to play is incredibly silly.*



And that's exactly my point. It's silly and sad for the ones I've seen say this to actually believe it. There are indeed plenty of non (ultra) violent problem solving games and fun colorful romps to enjoy that boast more content then a small phone title. Klonoa being a perfect example. It just seems like they are incredibly rare to people because the gritty stuff dominates and molests your retinas at gamestop, XBL/PSN dashboards, Steam, TV, magazines. But, there are games just as good if not better than today's modern standard of hardcore.


----------



## BrodyCoyote (Sep 9, 2012)

XoPachi said:


> Play Tetris?


[video=youtube;QMKTdrQqpNk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QMKTdrQqpNk[/video]

All the girls I know have/had played World of Warcraft. About half quit with no intention of returning, the other half are excited about pandas. Guild Wars 2 is apparently growing in popularity with both gender groups. It seems social games do best in gender diversity!


----------



## DarrylWolf (Sep 9, 2012)

Okami. Female main character and I know how much we Furries like it. I find it interesting that in addressing how to make games for one half of the population we have to treat them as a highly specialized subset of gamers, like sports fans or nostalgists who enjoy playing on systems made last century. We treat "girl gamers" as a derivative part of gaming rather than part of the whole of gaming, but I guess that when the average gamer is stereotypically male, I should not be surprised at all by this.


----------



## BrodyCoyote (Sep 9, 2012)

Oh, The Guild and The Guild 2 are good. You can play either gender and it treats either side equally. Also it fills an incredibly weird niche; Medieval economic simulator, with family simulation like a super simplified Sims. Want to be a robber baron? Go for it! An innkeeper plying his trade, inviting customers in to partake of drinks and a few games of chance? Got you covered. A priest with the Catholic or a newly rising Protestant church? You sure can! Gypsies plying trade goods (and poisons), your simple blacksmith and carpenters buying goods from mines to create their weapons or tools, or heck, be an alchemist and eventually build a mad alchemy tower with a giant cannon mounted on the roof to fire. T'is a mad world, milord or lady.

Sadly both 1 and 2 were ignored due to crippling bugs on release, and by the time they patched them up to working order, nobody cared anymore save those of us weirdos who really love these obscure genres.


----------



## Ikrit (Sep 9, 2012)

i liked dragon age becuse you could be gay


----------



## Vaelarsa (Sep 9, 2012)

Never understood the difference in tastes of games based on gender stereotypes.
I grew up with my Marios and my Metroids and my Zeldas and my Gradiuses and my Contras.
I played with Barbies, and they had Lion King babies with my toy cars, that eventually went off to fight dragons.
I shot deer and rolled around in the dirt, then put on pretty dresses to go to school.
What is gender appeal?


----------



## Xeras'na Bladewing (Sep 9, 2012)

Most RPG's these days can appeal to both male and female demographics, due to that the majority of them have either the option to play as either male or female, or have female playable characters set up in there along with male characters.

Elder Scrolls and Mass Effect are a good examples of that first category, while Borderlands is a good example of the second one.

Mirror's Edge, Heavenly Sword (at least I think so), Metroid (not Other: M, every other Metroid game), and Parasite Eve (I believe) are all good examples of games with strong female leads that aren't sexualized to death. 

We all know the over-the-top gory games. I'm a player of Splatterhouse (2010). I'm all too familiar of that fact.
However, the games that are best for both genders is not always the best games for an individual. It's what the person is interested in that draws them to certain games.  In that sense, it is not possible to recommend one game that would be perfect for all players of video games, be they whatever gender.


----------



## Twylyght (Sep 9, 2012)

XoPachi said:


> I wonder how many girls could get into WipEout? And yes, it is faster with higher speed classes.



Hehe I actually have WipEout 1,2 and 3, as well as Extreme G 1 and 2 and even Starwars Podracers game for the N64.  I love Sci Fi-ish racing games.  
I like survival horror games like Resident Evil, Silent Hill and The Suffering. Adventure games like Zelda and Metroid, Oddworld and the Rare games like Banjo Kazooie and Conker's Bad Fur Day.  RPGs if the stories can hold my interest.

I don't really care if a game is geared towards me.  If I'm interested in it, I'll play it.  Simple as that.


----------



## Judge Spear (Sep 10, 2012)

Vaelarsa said:


> Never understood the difference in tastes of games based on gender stereotypes.
> I grew up with my Marios and my Metroids and my Zeldas and my Gradiuses and my Contras.
> I played with Barbies, and they had Lion King babies with my toy cars, that eventually went off to fight dragons.
> I shot deer and rolled around in the dirt, then put on pretty dresses to go to school.
> What is gender appeal?



You need to understand that you are one of few cases. Most girls I know and see as well as most girls many people I know and see IRL and real life can't seem to get into today's big games so they get turn to iOS and Facebook recluses while they say there's no console/PC (you know what I mean by PC) game that appeal to them. The "boy" games are all they see and since most didn't play games growing up (as you did judging your amazing list). 

It's a lot like over all casual gamers. I'm not saying girls make up most of the casual gaming audience, just more girls then boys happen to be apart of it. Make a little more sense?


----------



## JMAA (Sep 10, 2012)

There's still a law that makes me mind-blown.
Boys like small Hot Wheels cars, but... girls like BIG FUCKING BARBIES AND BARBIE CARS!?

"Fuck you! This is a man's car!"
>Tiny Micromachine
>shit


----------



## Judge Spear (Sep 10, 2012)

How the Hell did I forget Echochrome on the PSP? Japan Studio made the BEST stuff for Sony's first handheld. Gorgeous music with an elegant clean take on Ecsher's illusions. Lovely puzzler.


----------



## RadioCatastrophe (Sep 12, 2012)

If no ones said it yet.. Journey, or even Skull Girls both on PSN. I enjoy fighting and sometimes shooter mostly, a good RPG slips into my life once in awhile too. Catherine might be fun for girls too, see how it is to be a guy making tough decisions in his life when he's dating two different girls with the same name, lol, ones pregnant with his kid and the other ones... young and skanky. The Ico series looked fun when I watched my fiance play, dunno if I'll ever touch it. I love Animal Crossing and any Katamari game.


----------



## Judge Spear (Sep 12, 2012)

Gravity Rush on the Vita. Very good game. Beautiful art, and fun camera play. Not very gimmicky either. Just pure fun. Vita's sticks are a bit wonky, but it works. Kat can really kick! :O



RadioCatastrophe said:


> If no ones said it yet.. Journey, or even Skull Girls both on PSN. I enjoy fighting and sometimes shooter mostly, a good RPG slips into my life once in awhile too. Catherine might be fun for girls too, see how it is to be a guy making tough decisions in his life when he's dating two different girls with the same name, lol, ones pregnant with his kid and the other ones... young and skanky. The Ico series looked fun when I watched my fiance play, dunno if I'll ever touch it. I love Animal Crossing and any Katamari game.



I'd disagree on Skullgirls and Catherine. Skullgirls is HARD for a fighter. And Catherine is "hard" also. I found it to be very easy. I've played harder games......much.......................much *harder* games.


----------



## RadioCatastrophe (Sep 12, 2012)

XoPachi said:


> Gravity Rush on the Vita. Very good game. Beautiful art, and fun camera play. Not very gimmicky either. Just pure fun. Vita's sticks are a bit wonky, but it works. Kat can really kick! :O
> 
> 
> 
> I'd disagree on Skullgirls and Catherine. Skullgirls is HARD for a fighter. And Catherine is "hard" also. I found it to be very easy. I've played harder games......much.......................much *harder* games.



Neither looked hard to me, I haven't played them but my fiance and his friends have. But Mortal Kombat is "hard" for anyone whose never played a fighter too if they jump right into story mode.


----------



## Flippy (Sep 12, 2012)

I think it's just me but I'm really bad at ammo conservation. Bullet spray is what I do & I do it well. I've played numerous FPSs & I can't break myself of the habit. I couldn't even get through games of paint ball in real life before running out of ammo. It really inhibits me from enjoying a shooter when I'm forced to use a melee weapon or crappy unlimited/high volume ammo weapon. One other female friend I know has this issue too but for the most part all my lady friends that play games have no issue with it. It's really just an individual issue not a blanket statement for the gender. It's not like I wouldn't love to play stuff like the Mass Effect & Borderlands series but I feel like I personally would get frustrated.


----------



## Ozriel (Sep 12, 2012)

Ansitru said:


> MMO's like Guild Wars? And Dragon Age was also pretty good (the first one, not the second).
> Then there's Portal which pretty much everybody likes and Trine is pretty amazing too.



Even though it has recieved some negative reviews, Dragon age 2 is just as gender neutral as the first.

Do not forget Assassin's Creed 3: Liberation for the PS Vita. 
Mass Effect, Knights of the Old republic 1 and 2 (with the second's set protagonist set as a female in story) is another.

Persona 1-4 are one of the JRPGS that I know of that's gender neutral. 
The Persona 3 portable moreso because you can select a female protagonist if you wish.


----------



## Judge Spear (Sep 12, 2012)

I wish more girls liked Metroid. Of all games I find to be least liked among women, it would be the calm adventure game with the coolest female in gaming...but, then so many chicks play CoD (nothing against the game here, just fucking amazing the irony).


----------



## greg-the-fox (Sep 13, 2012)

Ikrit said:


> i liked dragon age becuse you could be gay



Also Skyrim
But girls will still flirt with you if you have the Amulet of Mara on. It would be awesome if guys flirted with you if you're playing as a guy :c And I think if you're playing as a girl all the men will ogle you and say creepy shit if you're wearing it*, so it might not be as girl friendly, but it's pretty realistic lol.

*can't find confirmation anywhere because apparently no one plays with a female character


----------



## RadioCatastrophe (Sep 13, 2012)

greg-the-fox said:


> Also Skyrim
> But girls will still flirt with you if you have the Amulet of Mara on. It would be awesome if guys flirted with you if you're playing as a guy :c And I think if you're playing as a girl all the men will ogle you and say creepy shit if you're wearing it*, so it might not be as girl friendly, but it's pretty realistic lol.
> 
> *can't find confirmation anywhere because apparently no one plays with a female character



My fiance had a male hit on his male character, wasn't too obvious of a flirt or anything just he said "I see you're wearing the necklace of Mara.." then he asked "Yeah but I'm not interested" and he looked at the ground then walked away, lol.


----------



## Hilda Rayner (Sep 13, 2012)

XoPachi said:


> I wish more girls liked Metroid.


I know quite a few girls who enjoy the Metroid series, myself included.  Mixed feelings on Other M though .

I can't really think of any specific gender-friendly game, since I consider all of them to be so unless notoriously one-sided (e.g.: Duke Nukem Forever, Leisure Suit Larry, The Guy Game).  Dynasty Warriors and Mega Man aren't exactly geared toward one gender, and you can usually find a lot of girls willing to play them and enjoy them.  Hell an old Mega Man forum I visited in the past had just as many girls as it did guys, and we were all fans of Mega Man, Metroid, etc..  I see some of those same people enjoying games today like Catherine, King of Fighters XIII, NieR, Castlevania Lords of Shadow... the list goes on.

So, basically it's as Twylyght said:


Twylyght said:


> I don't really care if a game is geared towards me.  If I'm interested in it, I'll play it.  Simple as that.


----------



## Volt-048 (Sep 14, 2012)

Anything. If your letting your gender pick the games you play, please leave.

I get alot of shit for this, being transgender, and then playing game like killing floor, L4D2, and so on. Mostly from people who want to use my gender situation to insult me, saying a girl wouldnt play them, and it pisses me off.

If you like the game, play it, if you dont, dont, your gender has nothing to do with what you find fun.
------------------------------------------------------------------------------
WARNING: The Above is IMHO



XoPachi said:


> I wish more girls liked Metroid.


I loved Metroid. Mostly Super Metroid and then Prime make my top 2. Also, Samus being a woman had nothing to do with my love of the game, just to put that out there.


----------

